# Medical jobs



## murungu (Oct 5, 2008)

Is there a call for perfusionists?
I drive the heart-lung machine during heart surgery.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You really should be approaching hospitals to ask this question.....

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You really should be approaching hospitals to ask this question.....
> 
> -


Had they done that I would have never learned a new word


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Had they done that I would have never learned a new word



It is the concept of _driving_ this piece of equipment that confuses me. Do you think they whizz around the operating theatre doing doughnuts? 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It certainly conjures up some interesting thoughts...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It is the concept of _driving_ this piece of equipment that confuses me. Do you think they whizz around the operating theatre doing doughnuts?
> 
> -


Would pay to watch heart surgery like that  Poor surgeons would probably end up being pretty dizzy


----------



## DR.K.BALAAJHI RAO (Oct 12, 2008)

*how i can apply for to get doctor job in africa?*



murungu said:


> Is there a call for perfusionists?
> I drive the heart-lung machine during heart surgery.


 hi
i am dr.k.balaajhi rao m.d ( internal medicine) completed in 2000.registered in indian medical council and practsing in india,skilled in handling all emergeny cases,now i am intrested to work in africa,could u pls give me infomation.
tanx


----------

